# Cheap Beer, Free Shwag, Get your Smarts, & Your Stoke



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

Yo folks-
Just another reminder for the 2005 Colorado Freeheel Fest hosted by the Mountain Shop in Fort Collins. 

Stop by Saturday for the following events:

9am-5pm Freeheel Gear Swap
All Day Manufacturer and Organizational Reps *Save big on Never Summer Nordic Yurt Trip Reservations!
11am-5pm Free Clinics on BC 1st Aid, Avalanche Awareness, Women's Telemarking, Ski Tuning, Beacon Use, XC Waxing, Taking your Skiing from the Area to the BC, Yurt Trip Planning, and more!!!

7:30pm :!: Season Kickoff Party w/ Total Telemark V: Sessions Premiere in the Avo's Backyard
$5 Admission w/ $1 New Belgium 2 Below pints while they last!!
Free Shwag Giveaways!!!!!

I hope to see you all there!!


----------

